# Piko 25 ton R/C key fob



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The fob requires a CR2025 battery.
Note! The Duracell 2025 battery will not fit, it's rather thicker than the factory supplied one.
I found thinner ones at Tractor Supply (trade name Jobsmart)

We replaced three today, one new in the box.

Harvey C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

that should not be, the thickness is standard. Are you sure the factory one is not one of the other numbers that is thinner than the 2025, with a similar but slightly different number, or perhaps there is some other confusion.


----------

